# Help on ff7 in Cosmo Canyon scene



## cloud_rulz (Jul 30, 2005)

I have ff7 on windows xp and i have a very hard time getting past the observatory scence in cosmo canyon, after the video scene happens, my characters just stay there, staring into space lol, i hear music, i see them blinking, but not moving and no action at all, if there is anything anyone could tell me much appreciated.

If you would like to help by getting me past that point and taking me to the next save point, i would love that even more, I.M at [email protected] and i would send you my save file. I have almost everyone at limit lvl 3 except cait sith since i just got her, and i really want to continue on to beat it. This ff7 i have is not edited so it should work on anyones comp. except mines


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ethier talk to the old guy again or one of the people you wanted to join you.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Is that also an e-mail address? 
You shouldn't post that on the net... Big time spam.

You say no movement... For even your main guy?
Sounds like it's locking up.. 
Have you defraged? 
It could be a bad cut scene..


----------



## cloud_rulz (Jul 30, 2005)

The problem is that right after the shooting star happens, they show all 4 characters...but then, there is no movement...and what do you mean by defraged? and yes might be a lock up cause nothing happens...they just stand there and blink. How can i fix that? If there is a way to fix it without the ff7 cd's plz help cause i dont know where my cd's are lol...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

without cds? I thought you needed them for the game.

Anyways, can you move Cloud? If so you need to talk to Bughagen


----------



## cloud_rulz (Jul 30, 2005)

lol..i have the game installed on my computer in a way that i dont need the cd's...and my characters do lock up..for some reason i could see them blinking.. which ever character that says "look a shooting star" thats the one that can be seen blinking...this happened b4 when i was in the scene where barret talks about dyne, as they jumped off the brigde, it either froze or gave me an error message, so to fix i right-clicked ff7.exe, properties and set compatibility to windows 95, since im using xp and i hear ff7 is mostly bug on it, i TRY doing the same for this scene but apperently it does not work...any other ideas, I can't move chars...i cant talk....but i can see them in the screen, and hear the actions in the backround, such as the shooting start hitting the planet or something like that...do not remember


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Then the problem could be that you are using the virtual CD drives for your game.


----------



## cloud_rulz (Jul 30, 2005)

i see, so without the cd's i have no chance of playing the game again?i mean, there must be a way to get past that point lol...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Possible. It could be the way the CD is being read


----------



## cloud_rulz (Jul 30, 2005)

There is no CD in the computer. The game is Installed on my computer. I dont have the cd's cause i sort of misplaced it, My Other problem also is that i Do not see any videos at all. when a video is supposed to happen, the game just goes black, and then goes on to the next scene. when i check the "movies" folder, they all dissappear for some reason. Is there anyway i could solve this problem and the cosmo canyon problem without the c.d? I was reading other topics about this but they say they are using a windows compatibility kit. I do not know whats that, if its possible can you send me link to get that so i could try that and see if it might works, or do you suggest something else.

One more thing, do you rememer how long that scene was cause i do not know if i have to wait over 10 mins or more than that lol..if you remember how long it is tell me plz..


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm assuming that the CDs are required. Possibly to prevent copying of the CDs. Some games require the CD no matter what.

It's as long as you go through the talk.


----------



## cloud_rulz (Jul 30, 2005)

I have noticed that the problem happens after the movie is done, is it possible for anyone to share their DirectShow file which is whats needed to watch the fmv's. I do not have my installion c.d so if i try to reinstall this it MIGHT work. IF not..well at least i know i tried right..lol..plz Share your directshow file so i could try reinstalling that.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

De-frag.. Is a way to "optimize" your hard drive.. 
As things are written and removed files get spread out.. De-frag should "smoosh" them back together.. 

Found like this.. "Start", "All Programs", "Accessories", "System Tools".. "Disk Defragmentor".

Have you ever Defraged? From that answer above I'd say No... 
It may help this case.. Helped in a "San Andreas" game lock.. :up: 

I have the game, but I haven't played it, nor is it installed.. So I don't know if it's a game thing or not.. (Shh, My version doesn't need disc's either.)


----------



## cloud_rulz (Jul 30, 2005)

Super D you wouldnt happen to have Directshow file that you could share? cause if i could reinstall i might be able to see the fmv correctly. Im really trying to do anything i can to get past this part, so if anyone is willing to share their Directshow file plz post it.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Have a look here.. http://www.gdcl.co.uk/dshow.htm

I'm not sure what or wher it even is.. Maybe updating Direct X would help.. 
You should defrag any time you change something big, or install a game..
Try defrag first .


----------



## cloud_rulz (Jul 30, 2005)

well..i am trying the disk defragmenter, its going on right now, the link you gave me didnt work. if you could find another one that would be helpfull. When i click on download, it says page could not be found.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

You shouldn't be using your PC while it's defraging.. Makes it slower..

Any way, I guess it's part of Direct X, so I guess you could just update that and get the new directshow.. 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/search.aspx?displaylang=en&categoryid=2


----------



## cloud_rulz (Jul 30, 2005)

I just finished d-fragmenting, im checking out the site...hopefully directx works if i updated..if not thx anyways


----------



## cloud_rulz (Jul 30, 2005)

OMG...now i have screwed myself even further....each movie clip is about 2 secs long and they dont even come out when you click on them, uh which is the PREFERRED version so that i could be able to watch the FMV  DAMMIT...plz someone...help


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

? Don't know, It's an older game.. Direct 9c is the newest that most new games use..
Will the game play? You were stuck, can you get past it now?..
Don't know if your supposed to just watch the movies.. 

All we're after is the game working.. figure the movies later.

Um maybe changing the compatibility will help.. I think the game is for Windows 95 , or is it 98.. 

I haven't messed with compatibility much so I'll leave that to some one else..


----------



## cloud_rulz (Jul 30, 2005)

I have tried all the compatibility that i have, which are 95, xp, NT,2000....
I do not have 98 and if there is a possible way to make the game compatible to windows 98 plz tell me, i have been looking on threads and they say something about windows toolkit or something like that, if you know how i can make ff7 compatible with windows 98, post me the link, much appreciated

P.S..i really thank you for trying to help me out with the game. 
I have had a similar problem with game and when i set it to windows 95..it worked, so if i could try setting to 98...who knows...prey to the lord it works lol

Actually...i also have windows 98/ ME...and it still freezes...
Super D do you have the same game i have...maybe you could get me to the next save point...plz


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

I do have it... Some place.. It's not installed and I only played to the first escape from the Shinra building... So that's like the beginning.. 
My version doesn't used disc's, so not sure if they will work together..

How big is the save file? I guess I could install it and try and get you past.. Though I don't even know if mine will work.. I have XP pro..


----------



## cloud_rulz (Jul 30, 2005)

The save file i have is like 60kbs big...if you have the game that does not require c.d...who knows..it might work, because my game is set up so that i dont have to put c.ds in...its worth a try dont you think? Also if you have xp..how do you know if it wont freeze up on the laboratory part also...lol, btw, in your version are you able to see the fmv's?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

? haven't installed it yet.. only 60K huh, well just attach it to a post here and I'll give it a try.. Maybe some one else will try some day too..

I don't think it will freeze, because a friend of mine played it all the way though.. Only problem he had, was the game would just crash for no reason.. but he did finish it..

I asked if he still had it, but he removed it, so I guess I can try.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

OK it's installed, turns out my game also has an unofficial XP patch.. 
I put it in, but since I haven't played the game I don't know if it's helping..

I have all the movies, ( I guess).. some are quite big.. from a few MB to one I saw was 24MB.. It installed to over 1 gig total size.. 

If you can get me your save I'll just get past that spot and see if you can continue..
just attach it and change the extension so you can upload it.. 
I think they are .ff7, so just add .zip to the end.. Like this ".ff7.zip", I'll change it back when I get it.

Edit: Not sure about the XP patch, as I just read, that it could "kill" a file called "GM.dls".. It replaces it, and may not be the best..


----------



## cloud_rulz (Jul 30, 2005)

thx for trying to help, i have gotten help from another person and they got me past the cosmo part. Only thing i need is on how am i able to watch the FMV's. the upside down patch doesnt work, which i believe is the ff7betap.exe file. when i install it says its not able to run on MS-DOS or something like that. I do not know but i need tips on direct x and how should i use it. I dled the one that is directx 9.0 but it wont work. To make my fmv's available on the movie folder, do i have to put direct x on that folder, or on the ff7 folder? i know i sound confused but if anyone can do anything, plz help.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

direct x is installed in a specific directory, you don't have any say in where it goes.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Direct x runs your whole system.. It's a major part of your graphic capabilities..

Your movies are fmv... mine are .avi


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

What exactly is the problem.. Please restate what it is your trying to do...
Will the movies work in the game?
Or is this help to watch the movies out of the game?


----------



## cloud_rulz (Jul 30, 2005)

I need help to watch the movies in and/or out of the game, in game, the screen goes black, and it moves on to the next scene. when i open the "movies" folder, every single file just dissappear and even thought its there, when i click play every video is exactly 2 seconds long. Oh and i just checked, i have AVI videos, what do you guys suggest?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Sad to say it either means you need the disc's after all, or you'll need to reinstall it..


----------



## cloud_rulz (Jul 30, 2005)

i was really hopin there was another way for me to be able to fix it, but i guess ill just have to manage the game without the scenes. Dang i really thought there was another way too lol..thx for the help


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Well, just start digging for the disc's... OR,.... Other means that TSG can't talk about.


----------



## cloud_rulz (Jul 30, 2005)

Well i TSG can't talk about other means of fixing game, i dont think there wouldnt be any point in searching or asking because im just going to get the same respond, we dont help downloaded versions of the game.... if there is another way and it cant be talked on TSG, contact me throught e-mail anyone lol


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Nah, TSG just want's to avoid any legal issues that may come, when "WE" start talking about downloaded games and things... 

Fixes we can talk about, just so long as it doesn't allow for piracy..

The only way to get your videos back is to reinstall it.. thats it.. They just arn't there.


----------



## cloud_rulz (Jul 30, 2005)

oh i see, lol, well appreciate all the info, thx


----------



## Shairel (Jan 15, 2003)

this game had so many bugs, and was never designed to run on windows XP to begin with, i'm astonished that you even got that far. The way the game is designed is four discs, one install and disc 1, 2, and 3 which are designed not to be loaded to the hard drive ( a full installation is only about 400 MB if I remmeber correctly ) but seriously, cut your losses where you can, go buy the psx version of the game for about 7 dollars and play it to your heart's content. The only way this game will work correctly is on a win9x PC running with a voodoo2 era video card and a sound blaster AWE32 for proper music emulation.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Don't know about that.. I was playing it just fine a while ago.. 
It would only crash after I changed a setting in the "trainer" I was using..

Though, it is a win 95 game and most are now using XP.. You could pick up the PS1 just like you said.. PS1 and used PS2's are cheap.

Mine is right at 1.26 gig's in size.. No disc's required.. 
Of course I can't say how or where I got it..  

I do agree that the PS1 version is much less hassle.  
... you know, even PS1 can be played on a PC.... But that's all I can say.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol yup

If you do have a PS1/2 then you should get the PS version. It will be easier. Even the controls


----------



## Shairel (Jan 15, 2003)

not only will it be easier, the music will be *much* better quality, as the PC version depends on loading soundfonts into SB AWE32 boards, and i never got it to work quite right with the live! or the audigy


----------



## cloud_rulz (Jul 30, 2005)

LOL, well good point, but i guess since i have beaten the game about 20 times and this is actually my first time playing it on my pc. I did not know that it even had bugs like these lol, wasnt informed, and hopefully it wont get messed up again, I am also running the game in compatibility for windows 95, which is the reason i am getting this far, when i run on windows xp, there are certain part in the game that gives a ff7.exe error and closes the game.


----------



## wolfwing (Mar 11, 2006)

on the ps in cosmo canyon it shows the planet breaking up when he takes the spirit energy away it just lets me walk around and I can't seem to be able to talk bugenhagen because he's floating up in the air and I can't talk to him to get to the next part so if anyone with the game on ps knows what is wrong can you help me because I've never been able to finish the game once so please can someone help me if you can, if it has happened to you and you got past it could you tell me how because I can't talk to him, please,PLEASE!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

when everything is done, click on the levers to go back down.


----------



## wolfwing (Mar 11, 2006)

I did it on playstation and if you are talking about ps how do you click on the lever


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

walk up to it... press Action ( X ) button...


----------

